# Motor Wicklungsanfang und Ende



## oliver2306 (21 November 2006)

Hallo Leute. 
Wir haben hier heise Diskusionen und kommen nicht so richtig
weiter. Wir haben eine Pumpe mit zwei Leitungen die im Stern-Dreick laufen soll. Wir können zwar die Stränge ausmessen (also z.B Kabel 1Nr.1 und Kabel2 Nr.2 =U1 und U2) aber wir können nicht bestummen wo Wicklungsanfang und wo Wicklungsende ist.
Jetzt streiten wir uns  ob das überhaupt wichtig ist. Eine Meinung ist das das Anfang und ende nicht vertauscht werden dürfen da sich sonst die Magnetfelder im Motor im Motor anders verhalten. HAt da jemand erfahrungen von euch? Mir war es bis jetzt immer egeal wie ich den Motor angeschlossen habe, hauptsasche die Stränge wurden nicht gemischt.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Gangwa (21 November 2006)

Hallo 

Also ich würde auch sagen das es egal ist.
Denn du kannst ja bei Stern die Brücke auch auf die Obereklemmreihe schrauben und die Anschlussleitungen unten also ich würde sagen das es egal ist.

Gruß Gangwa


----------



## MSB (21 November 2006)

Also zu 99,9% würd ich sagen es ist egal.

Weil:
Die Drehrichtung des Motors wird ja durch die relative Lage der Wicklungen zueinander bestimmt.
Die Spulen ansich werden ja wg. dem Wechselstrom ja ohnehin von beiden Seiten durchflossen.

Also was auf gar keinen Fall passieren kann das dadurch die Drehrichtung beeinflusst wird.


Eine interessante Frage wäre natürlich noch, was passiert wenn:
Kabel 1 an U1 *V2* W1
und
Kabel 2 an W2 U2 *V1
*
Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 November 2006)

Wenn nur 1ne Wicklung A/E vertauscht hat, läuft der Motor nicht richtig.

E/A muss gleichsinnig sein.


----------



## Zottel (21 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wenn nur 1ne Wicklung A/E vertauscht hat, läuft der Motor nicht richtig.
> 
> E/A muss gleichsinnig sein.


Gleichsinnig ja. Ansonsten ist E und A bei normalen Motoren egal. Wenn man Motoren für Betriebsspannungen von einigen kV baut, wird man wohl eine Seite der Wicklung besser isolieren und/oder mit mehr Abstand zum Eisen aufbauen und diese an die Phase legen.


----------



## MW (21 November 2006)

GENAU, bei einem Normalen Drehstrom Motor ist es egal !!!

NUR Nebenbei:
Beim blöden Dahlander ist es wichtig ihn richtig anzuklemmen,
sonst Brummt er nur wie sau und dreht sich garnicht !!!!!


----------



## schlarpi (21 November 2006)

Hallo
Ich musste die Erfahrung machen das es bei einem Stern --> Dreieck anlauf schon eine gewisse Rolle spielen kann. Ansonsten haut es bei jedem x-ten Anlauf den Kurzschlussauslöser raus. (Bei einer Pumpe mit 7.5 kW haben wir es ums verecken nicht hingekreigt also dann halt Direktanlauf)


----------



## cmm1808 (22 November 2006)

Hallo schlarpi,

warum hats nicht geklappt?
7,5KW sind doch beherrschbar.
Habt ihr das Dreieckschütz vor Erreichen des Nennstroms reingehauen?
Will hierzu aber nichts mehr sagen, solch eine Diskussion um Stern/Dreieck
hatten wir schon.

Ansonsten möchte ich aber Zottel zustimmen.
Beim Anschluss eine Motors (welche Art auch immer) sollte man aber nach
dem vorgegebenen Anschlußschema vorgehen.
Das erleichtert dann Dritte die Fehlersuche mit dem E-Plan.
Drehrichtung stimmt nach Motorwechsel nicht, obwohl L1/2/3 auf U1/V1/W1 -Verklemmer-, aber wo? Schütz, PKZ, Klemme, Motor? 

Naja, bin ein Freund von Normen und Richtlinien.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MSB (22 November 2006)

@schlarpi
Das hört sich aber eher nach einer, schaltungstechnisch, ungünstigen S-D Schaltung an,
und nicht nach was wofür der Motor etwas könnte.
Zweite Möglichkeit natürliche wie cmm andeutet, das die Stern-Anlauf Zeit zu niedrig ist.


----------



## MW (25 November 2006)

@schlarpi
Es kann es sein das die Zeit im Sternbetrieb vielleicht ein bischen zu lang ist ??? 

Wenn die Anlauf Zeit zu groß gewählt wurde, kann es bei Anwendungen
mit schwerer Last auch zu einer Überlastung im Stern-Betrieb kommen, was bei vielen Schalthandlungen dann auch zum Motorschutzfall führt.

Das der Motorschutz mit etwas reserve gewählt wurde muss man ja nicht fragen, oder ?????


----------



## schlarpi (26 November 2006)

Möchte da keine grosse Disskusion heraufbeschwören und doch noch einen feedback geben. Die Umschaltzeit mit ca. 4 sec. ist für eine 0815 Zetrifugalpumpe mit 7.5 kw sicherlich lange genug gewählt. Die Erfahrung hat mich auch gelehrt, dass die Phasen exakt wie im Moeller Handbuch ( http://www.moeller.net/binary/schabu/SB0801D.pdf ) angeschlossen werden müssen. (Früher war das ziemlich egal solange es gepasst hat.) Anderfalls tritt dieser Effekt ebenfalls auf. Persönlich denke ich das die Motoren mit immer weniger Blech gefertigt werden und halt je nach Umschaltpunkt in die magnetische Sättigung gehen, was auch das Auslösen erklären würde. Wenn ich wieder einmal bei diesem Kunden bin werde ihes mir nochaml anschauen. Auf jeden Fall gab es mit dem Direktanlauf keinen Ärger mehr.


----------

